# Chasing ******



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Was anybody out there chasing Whites around the Nipple or Spur today? 

What was the result?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Generally, you'll find the answer to that on Mondays or Tuesday's report, not on Saturday night.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I love the title!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

we were out thursday and heard of a few seen and a couple caught at the nipple - the water was far from Blue but it had some life in the 350-5--' depths.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Ended up answering my own question today. 

We left Orange Beach at 7:15, went to the Dumping Ground and then fished toward the Spur. Lot of nothing, except flying fish (not thick) till 1 PM. Got a mystery bite on an Aloha Beauty that stripped drag but wouldn't stay stuck, minute or two later mystery bite on a Moyes J-Boy, same result, threw a pitch bait but the next bite came on the shotgun Blue/White Iland w/Ballyhoo 'Gulf Special', good bit of line off but also unbuttoned. Radio chatter was a lot of Blackfin crashing baits, an hour later, we caught a Blackfin on the Aloha and as we were working back to the west, on the 100 fathom line, we came across a G&S, about 58 ft. that was backing down. Never saw a jump but he was on that fish for long enough that it was probably a Blue. 

That was the end of our day. We pulled some cowbells back to shallow water. Nada. Thanks for playing.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

fishmagician said:


> Generally, you'll find the answer to that on Mondays or Tuesday's report, not on Saturday night.


Tuesday reports don't help me when I'm fishing Sunday; but, we love getting the word from the left coast.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We saw that boat backing down as well. Pretty much full reverse for 10 minutes. We saw the fish jump after they hooked up. Looked like a good sized blue.

We caught a couple blackfin and released a white. Got out way too late though


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Many of the reports for Sat. and Sun. aren't written until Tuesday. If you'll follow the reports through the week you'll be able to better predict where to fish, as opposed to depending on other to tell you where to go, makes for a far richer experience


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

fishmagician said:


> Many of the reports for Sat. and Sun. aren't written until Tuesday. If you'll follow the reports through the week you'll be able to better predict where to fish, as opposed to depending on other to tell you where to go, makes for a far richer experience


Amigo, I definitely don't depend on this forum to tell me where to go but each bit of information can be a piece in a puzzle. Most recent information is always the best but I lean heavier on my network of friends, who fish this area, than on input from the forum or San Diego. The fact that myself and Chris were both in the same area when somebody hooked a Blue and Chris caught a White indicates that I managed to be in a generally good area despite the lack of useful input from the forum on extremely short notice. Heh, if you don't ask, you will NEVER receive. 

That said, I appreciate your input.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Amigo, I definitely don't depend on this forum to tell me where to go


Smart.


----------

